# 6 failed IUI attempts - what next?



## KittyB (May 1, 2006)

We are just at the end of the sixth IUI attempt, and I'm virtually certain this one hasn't worked either (AF is imminent, I'm sure, and I've already got two BFNs under my belt, despite being a few days 'late' - thanks, Clomid ). We had four natural cycles, and the last two with Clomid and HCG. 

Considering we have managed to conceive naturally three times in the past, I was sure that IUI would've worked for us, and now that it hasn't, I am feeling even less optimistic about IVF. Our consultant mentioned a research scheme at the hospital which (if we took part) would mean us going into one of three groups (via a 'lottery'). The three treatment groups are: 6 stimulated IUI cycles, 3 IVF-eSET cycles, or 6 IVF MNC cycles. I am interested in the IVF options, but after the 6 failed IUI cycles, I don't want to risk having another 6. I don't even know if the IVF options would be 'strong enough' to work for us. 

Does anyone have any advice or experience that might help me feel a little more positive? I'm feeling pretty down and hormonal at the moment - anniversary of the last m/c was yesterday and it's all a bit much at the moment.


----------



## Mrs Nikki (Nov 13, 2004)

Hun just to say I had 12 courses of Clomid all BFN's, 3 IUI's all BFN's and on my last tx - ICSI - BFP - twins - don't give up - I know how you are feeling as I felt the same.


----------



## KittyB (May 1, 2006)

Thanks, Mrs Nikki. I take it after 3 IUIs your doctor/consultant decided it wasn't working for you, or was it your decision to try ICSI? And congrats on the twins!


----------



## Mrs Nikki (Nov 13, 2004)

I was only ever going to have just 3 IUI's


----------

